
YouTube tries to include HTTP/s-mixed content on Firefox - miduil
https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/cbfmm5/youtube_is_suddenly_an_insecure_connection/
======
floatingatoll
Did anyone reporting this issue file a Webcompat bug? Google staff watch for
Webcompat issues there.

~~~
miduil
Thank you for the pointer, I've just filed a webcompat issue.

[https://webcompat.com/issues/35084](https://webcompat.com/issues/35084)

~~~
floatingatoll
(As a followup for anyone reading along, the YouTube team resolved the issue.)

